

Ask HN: How to find and recruit super affiliates for selling eBook? - bakbak

I'm planning to self publish ebooks, and my primary source of selling would be through affiliates, but there are many so I would really appreciate if affiliates from HN community can guide in identifying best networks and ideas to find and recruit super affiliates on your own?
======
petercooper
You need to look closely at your target audience. What are you writing? A Ruby
book? A book for geeks in general? A book for sysadmins? All of these would
yield different lines of enquiry.

